# Did you make a introduction thread?



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

Did you make a introduction thread?


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

No, I hardly make these. I usually read up on the rules and stuff and start posting.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I got to many welcomes...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

yes? not sure why though

only once ever was it worth it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 9, 2014)

i dont even remotely remember. maybe?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 9, 2014)

idk?
i dont think i ever made one


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Of course I did


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

No. I never intended to keep using this site.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope. c:

I just kinda' started posting - I never make introduction threads.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

no I just went straight to the basement


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

yup


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I did.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, because why not.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 9, 2014)

No, I was new so I didn't know about the introduction board. Plus I didn't plan to stick around for as long as I have anyway, before I accidentally made some fabulous friends, oops. 

So hi, I'm Zoey and I'm (no longer) new. I hope(d) to make some great friends here!

There's my late introduction to make up for it.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't, I just sort of dived in straight away ^_^


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope. Seemed a bit awkward and it feels like most people just copy and paste welcome messages on that board.


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

No. At the time, I didn't even know people made them. I just jumped in with trading.

Besides, people generally just say "Welcome to the forums!" and it sounds kind of... fake. I'm sure some people really mean it, I just don't see it that way


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> Nope. Seemed a bit awkward and it feels like most people just copy and paste welcome messages on that board.



They pretty much do, yes. But I perhaps knew only a few on beforehand and because of above... no idea.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope, I just joined and went straight to the museum to blow all my tbt on art. Then like 2 werks later I realised that the introduction board existed


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think I did but that was almost three years ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Then like 2 werks later I realised that the introduction board existed


Same here actually  I was mostly in the New Leaf boards and basement back then so.

Also while I understand you can't write incredibly long messages to all the thousands of joining that actually posts.. c+p is just boring tbh.


----------



## Envy (Nov 9, 2014)

I have no idea... It was over six years ago, after all.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes! I always do, even on forums I don't plan on using.
(also, 300th post, holla.)


----------



## Eldin (Nov 9, 2014)

No. I didn't really realize there was a place for it until I'd already been here for a while. D;

But I posted in the "get to know fellow TBTers" thread instead.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I did.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 9, 2014)

I did, and got welcomed by numerous users.  Every once in a while I'll go back to reread what they said when I first joined.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes! I made a great first impression. "Hi I just finished college a couple hours ago and now I'm gonna spend all summer playing games and getting drunk." Or something like that.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't. I've never really seen the use of them, since you'll be interacting with people on the forum anyway.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah I did a few months after I made my account, I made an account then didn't go on it for a few months then made one, forgot to mention in it that I didn't go on it for the first while


----------



## Bui (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought about making one, but I never did.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 9, 2014)

Not here, no. I've only ever did that once.

First response told me to leave.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

no that's way too basic and mainstream
not about that life


----------



## Naiad (Nov 9, 2014)

i actually made two so uh
*awkward laughing*

i mean
obvs I didn't make one
those are for nerds


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

I did


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope. LOL totally went straight to the animal crossing boards and didn't know there was an intro board til like after a month.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

No, I don't think I really realized what it was?

Oh well.


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2014)

No... Oops 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Nope. LOL totally went straight to the animal crossing boards and didn't know there was an intro board til like after a month.



I can relate


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't.
I joined because lynn105 told me about Mafia.
So I was a basement dweller for the first few months.

Although, I did do a Shiny Hunting Contest near Christmas time last year...

I should do another one this year, now that I think of it.


----------



## juneau (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope, I never do, on any forum. I find them kind of pointless. Normally when I first join a forum, I do so because I have a certain question to ask that I can't find elsewhere, so I usually do that instead of introducing myself.

Like some of the other posters, I usually don't really notice the intro boards until a while after I join. And when I do take a peek, it's usually just  bunch of impersonal "welcome! "s that don't really make me feel like I missed out on much by not making one when I joined, lol.


----------



## Cou (Nov 9, 2014)

No, I didn't even think I'd stay this long tbh. I just wanted a hair bow wig for my mayor...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah I didn`t. In honesty I just had some questions about Animal Crossing.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't even remember! XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 9, 2014)

HAHA NO

I was honestly so scared to make one and even when I made my first post my hands were all sweaty and I was so nervous I looked at the text for 30 mins or something before I clicked post quick reply which I wasn't even sure was the right button but I hoped for the best so


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2014)

Nah, just started posting. Yay me.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 10, 2014)

yes i did

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?205086-Hello


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 10, 2014)

yeah. i thought i'd be kind of weird if i just showed up in the other threads and started posting so i introduced myself.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't because it'd be awkward replying to all the welcome messages. From my experience, joining discussions is a better introduction (to the site and to yourself) than making an introduction thread, so I chose to start posting instead.


----------



## Story (Nov 10, 2014)

Nah I didn't.
I honestly didn't plan on sticking around.


----------



## Cariad (Nov 10, 2014)

I did and I got 2 replies yo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't think I ever did. Oops...


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope. I only realised there was an Introduction thread a couple of days after I starting posting. Dx


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 10, 2014)

Tina said:


> Yes! I made a great first impression. "Hi I just finished college a couple hours ago and now I'm gonna spend all summer playing games and getting drunk." Or something like that.



I remember posting in yours Tina.

Made one as well but you will never find it heh.


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2014)

No, partly because I never intended to keep using this forum after I bought the rest of the items I wanted on NL.  Besides that introduction threads are awkward for me and I didn't have anything really to say about myself.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes I did.
Always better to introduce yourself, although many people won't know you have!


----------



## oranje (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah I did, just to be friendly and to let everyone know who I was. Thought it would be the polite thing to do.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL nope.


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't remember xD


----------



## Goth (Nov 10, 2014)

we don't give a bump


----------



## azukitan (Nov 10, 2014)

That would be a negatory.


----------



## kassie (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope, I thought about it but didn't know what to say.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah. I got like 5 howdy-do's.

That's 5 more than I thought I was gonna get


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I didn't but I'm not entirely sure. I know I was pretty inactive when I first joined.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep, I did out of habit.

I got a whole 3 replies. But like someone else said, it was still 3 more than I expected to get.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah. had to make an entrance somehow.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 11, 2014)

nope never knwe I could only found out after I had been on the forums for a month


----------



## Goth (Nov 11, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mairen (Nov 11, 2014)

I did. I always like to introduce myself when joining a new community.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

I actually did. It's been so long I don't even remember what I said


----------



## Ziro25 (Nov 11, 2014)

well yes... it's fun and kind


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 11, 2014)

No, I never saw the need.


----------



## Beary (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope. When I first came here, I didn't understand forums.


----------



## Goth (Sep 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, this was my thread I made.

It's been so long since then XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes. A few people responded and were very nice.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 15, 2015)

Nah.
My account originally was supposed to only for Villager Plaza and Re-tail,now im a Basement spammer


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes but no one responded 

Actually I made a thread. this was the thread. 4 people responded


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2015)

I forgot to lol.


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

No, the only reason I made an account in the first place was to sell my stuff so all I did was post in Re-Tail.


----------



## riummi (Sep 16, 2015)

Yup~ some people welcomed me c:


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 16, 2015)

nah i didnt. didnt feel like it


----------



## Megan. (Sep 16, 2015)

Yup, I made one.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 16, 2015)

No, I didn't make an introductory thread. Sometimes I do (particularly when the forum I've joined is rather large), but sometimes I don't, and I decided that TBT wasn't going to get an intro from me, haha. 
For some reason, I prefer to post around in misc threads first after joining a forum so I can get a sense of what the community's like that way rather than what impression the replies on my introduction thread give.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 16, 2015)

I didnt because i didnt know what it was when i joined lol


----------



## sock (Sep 16, 2015)

No, I don't _think_ so. Can't really remember. I never really see the point in them to be honest, I just met people around the forum when I started posting.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 16, 2015)

I didn't even know there was one xD


----------



## Isabella (Sep 16, 2015)

yes i did


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 18, 2015)

No. I don't see the point in making them.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

....I honestly don't remember


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Sep 20, 2015)

No, because I don't like it when people think I need help. Or that I'm new to AC or NL.

I knew there was an introductory board the day I joined, and before that. I tend to lurk around forums for ages until I actually join them.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a feeling I might have just to introduce myself, though I can't remember.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

yes I did ^^


----------



## Soigne (Sep 20, 2015)

yep yep, i sure did!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Sep 20, 2015)

nope. im much too shy to introduce myself to people in such a way.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope, I didn't introduce myself. I just started posting


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope :b

- - - Post Merge - - -



QueenOfFabulous said:


> No, because I don't like it when people think I need help. Or that I'm new to AC or NL.
> 
> I knew there was an introductory board the day I joined, and before that. I tend to lurk around forums for ages until I actually join them.



Congratulations! 
You're not alone...


----------



## Llust (Sep 20, 2015)

no, i dont see any useful purpose in it if you're basically just going to get meaningless welcomes from random people


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

No I just came into existence here.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 20, 2015)

I didnt know about it lmao, so no


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 1, 2015)

Nope, the only time I did was when I changed my username.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 1, 2015)

I never did. My first post was on a selling thread in Re-Tail. I probably should have.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

aint nobody got time for that. just post a lot and you'll be noticed.


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nope. I never even checked the introduction board or rules until this year, when I was curious about something


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, last year bc i had no idea how this website worked and needed help lol.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 25, 2015)

No, at the time I didn't know there was an introduction board.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 25, 2015)

I haven't made one yet! I don't think I will ahaha nothing interesting to say Dx


----------



## Bunlily (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep, way back when i first joined. :3


----------



## cornimer (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, I always make one when I join a forum.  Even though I'm not that interesting XD


----------



## piichinu (Nov 27, 2015)

ye cuz on another forum i didnt and i ended up regretting it

took me forever to make friends nd sht


----------



## Ashtot (Nov 27, 2015)

piichinu said:


> ye cuz on another forum i didnt and i ended up regretting it
> 
> took me forever to make friends nd sht



3spooky13meleleleleleelellelelleleleleleleleleleleelelel


----------



## piichinu (Nov 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> 3spooky13meleleleleleelellelelleleleleleleleleleleelelel



who let u out of ur cage?


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 27, 2015)

I did but that was almost 4 years ago!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, I did. I guess it was a long while back though, even though it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 27, 2015)

I did, and I wasn't expecting to receive such a warm welcome. I was even given this little cake collectible as a welcome gift.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope, i didnt know it existed lmao


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, but a few days after I joined :>


----------



## Megan. (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## yukiko (Nov 27, 2015)

yeah man


----------



## Goth (Dec 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Mmmmhhmmmm


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 15, 2015)

No, I don't like it when people put on fake personalities to try and appear more pleasant than they actually are. Stick around a community long enough and people will make their impressions on you sooner or later.


----------

